# normal reaction ??



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

over the past week i came down with a stomach bug and a kidney infection.i wasnt throwin up , had D the 1st day.i also had awful nausea.what happend is i stopped eating because frankly i couldnt. well anyway, this broought on very bad panic attacks,.it happend to me in the middle of the night and day at my house, which is a "safe" zone for me.doc said it could of been because i was so run down from the sickness that it triggerd the panic attacks. they were the worste they ever been.has this ever happend to anyone ?thanks


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

anyone ?


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

I had a kidney infection just before christmas, first time ever, and it sucked! So, I do hope you are feeling much better now, Twisted!Feelings of anxiety and panic *are* greatly heightened when you are suffering from ill health, so please do be reassured by your doctor? Small consolation, I know. Also bear in mind that it can take a while for your body to recover and your physical health to get back to what is normal levels for you.And to answer your question; yep. Furthermore, panic attacks can actually occur anywhere, anyplace, anytime: for some that might well be in "safe places." This in itself can be scary because two things have happened. Your confidence in your own body has been greatly shaken; your confidence in your "safe place" has been shaken, *because* you had a panic response there. You then get embroiled in a fear cycle of: "what if it happens again?" "what if i get sick?" "what if no place is ever safe?" on and on 'till you run yourself ragged.Try and tell yourself that you *were* very poorly; and that 9 times out of 10 in your safe place, you were perfectly fine, and that you will be once more. Keep repeating that to yourself - say it out loud - to fool your brain into stopping the panic "eek!" mode it wants you to go into.Don't know if you know the books or not, but check out Dr.Claire Weekes work on anxiety and panic.


----------



## twisted (Nov 21, 2004)

thank you for you info.


----------

